# dnp



## tom42021

was wondering what vitamins to take while on dnp


----------



## Sc4mp0

Lots of journals on here of people that have ran DNP and what they have had with them.

Id read them first just so you also know what and what you can't do


----------



## thehazzle

Vitamin c+e glycerol and electrolytes. V8 juice is handy plenty of potassium


----------



## thehazzle

Also don't be a smart ass and think more is better one cap a day for longer beats 2-3 caps a day for shorter you will feel like death.


----------



## Tom90

VIT C, D, E, multivit, alpha Lipoic acid, glycerine, electrolytes, lots of water!!!!


----------



## tom42021

BONE said:


> How long you going to run it for?
> 
> I just take my normal vit c and omegas


im thinking about running it for 10 days at 250 mgs a day.

taking the ones from d-h ( you know the company lol)

they come with vitamin c included!!

so just the others i think!!

obviously ill be on gear too, will i lose much muscle even with gear ??


----------



## KRSOne

tom42021 said:


> im thinking about running it for 10 days at 250 mgs a day.
> 
> taking the ones from d-h ( you know the company lol)
> 
> they come with vitamin c included!!
> 
> so just the others i think!!
> 
> obviously ill be on gear too, will i lose much muscle even with gear ??


do some more reading on here, you wouldnt lose any muscle even without gear while on it. completely different function.

in fact you would probably gain some with the supposed anabolic rebound post cycle...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

vit c 1000mg

electrolyte tablets

is all i will be taking along with the usual bcaa's, superveg (myprotein) and whey 3-4 times a day


----------



## Englishman

Multi Vit

Glycerine

1ltr Tomato Juice

Dried Apricots & Raisins

p.s read everything you can from ausbuilt about DNP, he knows a thing or two about it.


----------



## Conscript

multi-vit

5g vit c

800iu vit e

20mg lutein

taurine

coconut water

as close to 5 litres of water per day

blueberrys


----------



## KRSOne

Mr_Morocco said:


> vit c 1000mg
> 
> electrolyte tablets
> 
> is all i will be taking along with the usual bcaa's, superveg (myprotein) and whey 3-4 times a day


t3?


----------



## synthasize

KRSOne said:


> do some more reading on here, you wouldnt lose any muscle even without gear while on it. completely different function.
> 
> in fact you would probably gain some with the supposed anabolic rebound post cycle...


dont hand out this advice. you can DEFINITELY lose muscle because of DNP, it might be a different action, but then again anadrol can't aromatise to oestrogen but still is notorious for gyno.

people have been known to lose muscle using dnp when on decent amount of gear too


----------



## Rowlf

Tell you what they don't tell you about DNP on the logs. The acrid BO that comes with it (though that could be just me...!), and only three days in too! I smelt so bad half way into the day I even offended myself!

Still, I walked the dog today and got to feel like a Northerner down South - everyone walking around swaddled up in coats and hats, and me wearing just a t-shirt.

Rugged. Manly. Grrr!


----------



## Rowlf

subbed


----------

